# "Live" BSD



## Mark Pizza (May 24, 2016)

I'm trying to run a "live" BSD 10.3. Have everything D/l'ed and opened, however, it asks for a login and password??? Tried using Linux login/password and, repeatedly, get rejected. So, where do I enter a login/password to BSD "live" so that I can open and run the O.S?
Thank You:
Mark


----------



## Beastie (May 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forums!

Log in as root with no password. When in doubt, always consult the Handbook.


----------

